# help me Choosing the Best one ???



## dmanojkmr (Aug 30, 2011)

Can u guys help me choosing the best one among the below mentioned laptops

I'll be grateful to you guys   

Thank You

1.*Dell 15R	U540724IN8*
Core i5 Second 2410M	1x4GB DDR3 1333MHZ	640GB	NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M - 1GB	HDMI eSATA Mouse,srnd audio	15.6"		*Rs.43,520*

2.*Lenovo Y570	59-301914*
Core i5 Second 2410M	4GB DDR3	750GB	1GB DDR5	HDMI eSATA	Win7HP	15.6"	 1yr Onsite warranty
*Rs.47,490*

3.*Lenovo Z570	59-304310 or 59-304896*
Core i5 Second 2410M	4GB DDR3	750GB	1GB DDR3 Nvidia GeForce GT 520M	HDMI eSATA	15.6"	    2 year warranty 
*Rs.42,740*

4.*Lenovo Z570	59-303702*
Core i5 Second 2410M	4GB DDR3	750GB	1GB DDR3 Nvidia GeForce GT 520M	HDMI eSATA	15.6"	  2 year warranty		
*Rs.43,740*


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 30, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> Can u guys help me choosing the best one among the below mentioned laptops
> 
> I'll be grateful to you guys
> 
> Thank You



the first 2 hav the 1st gen i5 so i wouldn't recommend it ...

you never mentioned ur purpose of buying...
if u want it for playing latest games then forget about the onboard graphics..

the y570 costing 47,490 u havnt mentioned which graphics card but i guess its a gud 1 ..try to find which card it is....

I dont know anything about N12P-GV

the 525M is far more powerful than the 520M...(remember dell *doesnt* provides optimus)

happy laptop hunting...


----------



## dmanojkmr (Aug 31, 2011)

i use it mostly for 3d modelling or rendering in maya. Even gaming and HD movies comes below this Graphics  


which among the 4 can i choose or do u have any other  brand equivalent to the above mentioned



dmanojkmr said:


> 1.*Dell 15R	U540724IN8*
> Core i5 Second 2410M	1x4GB DDR3 1333MHZ	640GB	NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M - 1GB	HDMI eSATA Mouse,srnd audio	15.6"		*Rs.43,520*
> 
> 2.*Lenovo Y570	59-301914*
> ...





smartyrohan12 said:


> the 525M is far more powerful than the 520M...(remember dell *doesnt* provides optimus)



what does the optimus thing do here. does it provide any other support to the graphics


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

again the graphics card in Lenovo Y570 59-301914 is not specified but if i am correct then its a NVIDIA 550M (optimus enabled)
..now the 550M is more or less similar to 6750M provided in HP dv4-3016tx..check here HP Pavilion dv4-3000 Entertainment Notebook PC series Home & Home Office

so choose as u wish considering screen size 

now for optimus:
Nvidia Optimus is an optimization technology created by Nvidia to save battery life by automatically switching the power of the dedicated graphics card off when it is not needed and switching it on when needed again. When the GPU power is off, the driver redirects graphics processes to the integrated graphics chip (e.g. Intel GMA). In ati manual switching is provided.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 1, 2011)

Lenovo 570-301914 .is ruled out...it goes beyond my budget....

but i get more focus on 
*Dell 15R	U540724IN8*
Core i5 Second 2410M	1x4GB DDR3 1333MHZ	640GB	NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M - 1GB	HDMI eSATA Mouse,srnd audio	15.6"	 Rs.43,520


i browsed almost all sites no other brand ( hp,lenovo,acer) equals this model ( wrt to the GPU ) 
@ this cost i get a fewer GPU in other brands....everything goes beyond *NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M* as per performance

so can i go for it.....this model comes with a interchanging lid,usb mouse and Case Werkz Professional Backpack and also has a single stick 4GB ddr3 ram with 1 unused memory slot.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 1, 2011)

yah the only problem with dell is they dont provide powerful GPU at low prices ..everything else is good.( including after sales service)... btw what kind of games u would like to play.??

*can u tell me which site did u searched all these models..?*


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 1, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> Lenovo 570-301914 .is ruled out...it goes beyond my budget....
> 
> but i get more focus on
> *Dell 15R	U540724IN8*
> ...



If you're concerned about the GPU, the HP dv4 3016tx or the 3015tx and a couple of models from Acer are miles ahead of the Dell mentioned above. and they all fall under 44k...


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 3, 2011)

@smartyrohan12

sites:
home site of all brands
Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories
www.deltapage.com/list/laptop.pdf ( chennai - where we get things little cheaper than other dealers )

Games: not much except NFS HP
but i need a good GPU for 3d modelling in MAYA


@pranav0091
both the models u mentioned does not have a 15.6'' display...

but can u please rank the following gpu.
*» AMD Radeon HD 6490M *
~ 27%
Entry to middle class graphics card based on the Seymore XT codename with support for fast GDDR5. The chip can be clocked at
700-750 with GDDR5 and 800 with slow DDR3.
 GPU 700 / 750 / 800 MHz, 160 - unified, DX11 |  Memory 800 MHz, 64 Bit

*» NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M*~ 29%
Based on the GeForce GT 425M with slightly higher clock speeds.
 GPU 600 MHz, 96 - unified, DX11 |   Memory 900 MHz, 128 Bit

*» NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M* 
~ 36%
Performance graphics card for laptops based on the old 400M series but with support for DDR3 with 900MHz.
 GPU 740 MHz, 96 - unified, DX11 |   Memory 900 MHz, 128 Bit

these models of ACER ASPIRE looks good but are ACER brands reliable and have a good rating ???

AS5750G-2414G50Mnkk
AS5750G-2414G50Mnbb
AS5755G-2414G75Mnks


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 3, 2011)

my opinion is that the 550M is most powerful among these then the 525m and after that the AMD gpu...

about the acer, i have been asking the same question in the forum but not much response about it...


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 3, 2011)

thanq mate....but that acer series mentioned above comes with a good GPU Nvidia Geforce 550m with 2 gb memory ,750GB , (usb 2 & 3) at 44k. and its look is appealing too compared to Inspiron 15R ( only usb 2 ),650 GB


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> i browsed almost all sites no other brand ( hp,lenovo,acer) equals this model ( wrt to the GPU )
> @ this cost i get a fewer GPU in other brands....everything goes beyond *NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M* as per performance



HP DV4 3016TX @ 42k has a much better GPU. 40% better.

If you don't want 14", HP DV6 3140TX @ 48k. It also has a quad core i7.



dmanojkmr said:


> *» AMD Radeon HD 6490M *
> ~ 27%
> Entry to middle class graphics card based on the Seymore XT codename with support for fast GDDR5. The chip can be clocked at
> 700-750 with GDDR5 and 800 with slow DDR3.
> ...



HD6490M < GT525M < GT550M *<<<* HD6750M < HD6770M = GT555M


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> @pranav0091
> both the models u mentioned does not have a 15.6'' display...



agreed, but at the same resolution (1366*768) you are effectively getting the same real estate on the screen. the only thing is thet each of the pixels will be marginally larger, which depending on usage patterns, is not necessarily a good thing. and the increase in size...

if you still want 15.6'' then go for 6140tx as Ishu said.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 4, 2011)

@ Ishu Gupta
that doesn't come under 45k also can u post the link for HP DV6 3140TX model ( i saw it in a site but had core i5 config & not i7 )

@Pranav 
why can't i choose acer they had a good configuration coming under 45k


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> @ Ishu Gupta
> that doesn't come under 45k also can u post the link for HP DV6 3140TX model ( i saw it in a site but had core i5 config & not i7 )
> 
> @Pranav
> why can't i choose acer they had a good configuration coming under 45k



Here's the config of the 6140tx

You may go for the acer too... But i havent had any direct experience with Acer laptops thats why i dont recommend them...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a acer laptop and it is a piece of ****. I totally hate acer.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 4, 2011)

but  how much does that cost ?? core i7 will be  expensive i suppose..else do u know any other configuration which comes with a core i5 (2nd gen ) with the rest of the features as in 6140tx

thank you once again for your help guys ....i'm badly in need of it.....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 4, 2011)

i7 would be great for 3D.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> but  how much does that cost ?? core i7 will be  expensive i suppose..else do u know any other configuration which comes with a core i5 (2nd gen ) with the rest of the features as in 6140tx
> 
> thank you once again for your help guys ....i'm badly in need of it.....



6140tx retails at abt 48k from croma (exclusive croma model)

Not exactly the same config. 3016tx has an i5 2410 and a ATI HD6750HD... @~43k



Ishu Gupta said:


> I have a acer laptop and it is a piece of ****. I totally hate acer.



reasons??


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 4, 2011)

*also 1 more request i'm planing to gift my friend a laptop ranging around 25k which one will be the best choice ???*
i need this one to be made soon...cos i need to present him this week..
I need no OS. 14'' is fine but if core i3 comes in 15'' under 25-27k then i can prefer that too....


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> *also 1 more request i'm planing to gift my friend a laptop ranging around 25k which one will be the best choice ???*
> i need this one to be made soon...cos i need to present him this week..
> I need no OS. 14'' is fine but if core i3 comes in 15'' under 25-27k then i can prefer that too....


 Check out this ASUS


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 4, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> *also 1 more request i'm planing to gift my friend a laptop ranging around 25k which one will be the best choice ???*
> i need this one to be made soon...cos i need to present him this week..
> I need no OS. 14'' is fine but if core i3 comes in 15'' under 25-27k then i can prefer that too....


Another option
Flipkart.com: HP 630 Series Essential 630 ( Ci3): Computer



pranav0091 said:


> reasons??



Poor build quality.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 4, 2011)

actually i don't want asus as i can't find a service center in my place.
HP thing is good but it would be a little  costlier when i get it offline. or through dealers.
ok fine i'll ask the price tomorrow and will let u know about it....

Is that HP model has 64 bit processor ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes 64bit.

And its actually cheaper offline. Bargain.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 5, 2011)

@Ishu

HP 630 model costs 27800 Rs. which is more to my budget. can you please opt me some of the models ranging @ 25 k 

can i go for lenovo

or can i go for Dell Vostro 1015 C2D/2GB/320GB 
Flipkart.com: Dell Vostro 1015 C2D/2GB/320GB: Computer

or
Flipkart.com: Lenovo Essential G Series G560-(59-304299): Computer


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

HP 630 is only 26550.

Dell is very outdated. Lenovo is last gen too.

HP has a faster CPU, HDD and GPU.

Flipkart.com: HP 630 Series Essential 630 ( Ci3): Computer

Buy HP 630 Series Notebook PC (Core i3) (QA103PA#ACJ) (Charcoal Grey) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Use the coupon and its even cheaper here


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 5, 2011)

ya but it cost 27500 here when i go offline...in showrooms it costs 28300 Rs.
i found the spec to be good but need to buy it within *25 k *...will u let me know within tmro i'm need to buy 1 by tomorrow evening ..?
is there anyother hp models may it be a c2d or something which performs better ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

Buy it from flipkart then. It has cash on delivery.

Very good site. Trustworthy.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 5, 2011)

ya but i need to get it tomorrow..is there anything else good matching that hp config may it be lower to it. it doesn't matter..but let it be *25 k*

will HP compaq
CQ621 XW009PA C2D T6670 ( 2.2Ghz )  3GB DDR3 320GB  Free Dos DVD RW /WLBT / 2MP  Black 15.6" ATI HD4350 512MB 1 Yr Onsite 25400

be good ?

or 
Dell vostro A860 1015 *Rs.24,500*
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor, T6670.2.2GHz /, 2 GB DDR3 , 320B, DVD RW, Intel X4500, Intel 5100 agn, BT, Camera, 5-in-1 Card reader, 6 cell,   15.6 HD LED Glare, Glossy, GM45, Free Dos [1 year NBD] Complete Cover


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 6, 2011)

The CPU is two time faster than these two's.

Get the Lenovo, if you can't get HP.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 6, 2011)

ok...i'll post my buy today evening..


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 6, 2011)

@dmanojkar : what about u , u selected anything for urself??


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys my 1st mission is over
I got the *HP 630 series,core i3* @ *Rs.27,300*
thank you guys for your help...


now will you help me in finding me one worth Rs.45000

@smartyrohan12

i'm still think of what to buy. under 45k.i find dell inspiron 15R is good. but do they come with a usb3.0 support ?

HP Series either comes with my configuration except screen size being 14" but with ( ATI Raedon 6770m ) or 15" models with a low gpu ATI Raedon 6490m


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 6, 2011)

HP DV6 6140TX @ 48k


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 6, 2011)

but that model is not availabe even in hp showrooms. why have they stopped it. I will have to ask it from CROMA


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah. Its a Chroma exclusive afaik.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 7, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> Guys my 1st mission is over
> I got the *HP 630 series,core i3* @ *Rs.27,300*
> thank you guys for your help...
> 
> ...



u mean the one with the 6750M...go for the 14"...the screen is smaller but will fulfill ur gaming needs..


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 12, 2011)

@ smarty

i need a config which exactly suits 3016tx config of pavillion dv6 except for that 14" screen in need a 15.6" screen ( i am mad about it ) 

or any other good config ranging within 45 K 
i don't think hp pav dv6 6140 tx comes within my range....( Does it go beyond 50k ?? )


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> @ smarty
> 
> i need a config which exactly suits 3016tx config of pavillion dv6 except for that 14" screen in need a 15.6" screen ( i am mad about it )
> 
> ...


Its 48k


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

what are the specs of the 6140tx??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> what are the specs of the 6140tx??


HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

i guess its the best option at present...go for the 6140tx..


----------



## bkarankar (Sep 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HP 630 is only 26550.
> 
> Dell is very outdated. Lenovo is last gen too.
> 
> HP has a faster CPU, HDD and GPU.




Really? is Dell is very outdated???
ooops, as per my view HP (all Series) is for beginner Kids. even not for Beginner boys.

no comments please...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 13, 2011)

bkarankar said:


> Really? is Dell is very outdated???
> ooops, as per my view HP (all Series) is for beginner Kids. even not for Beginner boys.
> 
> no comments please...




We are talking about specific models. Not the brands.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 13, 2011)

where do they give it for 48k...It's available in croma but It is priced around Rs.50,999  
in chennai but it comes with a handful of accessories ( mouse,mouse pad,cleaning kit,bag,head phones,card reader ,sunglass,etc)

but i need none of them except for that laptop

*or can i make in this way....
*
i can get my bro's,my friend's and my companies help

Rs.1000 for college students ( for my bro )
5% of from hp ( my friend gets discount of 5% if i get it a hp product ) = Rs.2550
5% of from tata ( i work in tcs ) = Rs.2550

overall discount Rs.6100 

total net price Rs.44,900


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

nyc buddy ..but will they provide all the discounts??


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 13, 2011)

i can get it from my friend workin in hp...
1000 for students or 5% for tata employees is applicable i will check it tmro and will tell u

Also is this model available in india
*HP Pavilion dv6-6051er*

and do Dell inspiron 15R comes with a Usb 3.0 support. i have browsed the dell site..but it is not mentioning the version of the usb port and in flipkart spec i see it supports only usb 2


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 14, 2011)

yes they provide usb 3.0 , but check it if u buy (it may be an older model)...


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Guys i need your attention !!!

I was about to buy HP dv6-6140tx sadly it does not have a HDMI port  

Can you please specify some other models ranging around 45-47k with all features ...??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

It has the port.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 18, 2011)

finally i got hp dv6-6140tx at 48 k 

thank you guys for u support


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats. Short review?


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 19, 2011)

It is really rocking....the battery is holding the breadth for 3 hrs ( File copying, Maya installation, watching movies all at the same time ) hope it can carry on further with a single task running.
I was astonished to see it at ambient temp even after doing the above stuffs ( don't know from where those heats are going off )
The switchable graphics aids a lot in accessing different programs.

will post rest of my reviews after a week


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 19, 2011)

use softwares for checking temps, fps and battery(battery eater pro)...congrats btw..


----------



## bkarankar (Sep 27, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> We are talking about specific models. Not the brands.



Thanks, then u should specify...
but its true, Dell is not good now


----------

